# Im new here!



## Mariah (May 20, 2011)

Hello fellow bunny lovers! I just thought I would make my first post and let everyone know about my bunnies! 

I have two holland lop bunnies. Citrus is my neutered buck. He is a broken blue otter who will be 3 in October. I just got my second bunny on Tuesday. She is a broken black doe! I still dont have a name for her but shes only 5 weeks old


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 20, 2011)

Ooo Welcome!!!

Can't wait to see pics unless I have missed them :-(


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

Can't wait to see pics of your babies.


----------



## Mariah (May 20, 2011)

Hi guys! How do you post pictures?


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

Menu at the top, upload photos, then go to the picture and copy the URL and paste that into your thread under the "add image" option along the menu when you post. Can also upload to photobucket or other image hosting sites.


----------



## Mariah (May 21, 2011)

Ok sweet! Ill try tomorrow when I'm on my computer. I'm on my iPhone right now! Thank you


----------



## Mariah (May 21, 2011)

http://rabbitsonline.net/gallery_view.php


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

Click "reply" rather than using quick reply. Click the little canvas icon above where you type. Copy the URL from the gallery picture to the post.


----------



## Mariah (May 21, 2011)

Ok, see post above! I think I did it? There should be 6 pictures posted! The little orange dude is not mine. He is Lemons actual brother


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

No, you linked to the gallery  

When you go to your gallery - select the image you want to link, then right click the image, select "view image" and copy that URL into the post. You want the little white "add picture" button at the top of the post as well, rather than add link. (they're right beside each other)


----------



## Mariah (May 21, 2011)

This is Lemon Kiwi! She is a broken black doe who's 5 weeks old 




Lemon Kiwi on her first night home 
Below, is Lemon and her brother from her litter at the breeders


----------



## Mariah (May 21, 2011)

This is Citrus! My broken blue otter who will be 3 in October 

Below is Citrus chilling out watching tv with me


----------



## Mariah (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Marrie for helping me!


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

You're welcome. Very cute bunnies!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome to RO. Very cute bunnies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2011)

Great start to your blog and what cute bunny's!


----------



## Mariah (May 22, 2011)

Hi all! So update today on Kiwi  She is doing great! I've been holding her as often as I can for about 5 minutes each session. If I hold her any longer she will pee on me. I guess only being 5 weeks, she has a small bladder! She did great today. I was sitting on the sofa and she was walking all over me! She started digging on my legs cause she wanted down, but no nipping! She's starting to be curious about my hands when I go into her cage to clean it. Citrus always comes over to the cage with me to see what I'm doing with his new little friend! I think he's jelous as is Trippy my kitty.


----------



## MILU (May 23, 2011)

Hi, nice blog!
Your rabbits are really adorable!!!! 
I think Kiwi sort of feels so comfortable when you hold her that she relaxes and.. er.. you know.. 
I love to see bunnies digging, they're so cute...


----------



## issyorabbit (May 23, 2011)

hi welcome to the blog of rabbits
ur bunnies r so CUTE. my first and only bunny died late march. he always loved digging. he would sit on my lap and there would be a towel underneath and he would dig at and chew on it. i was woundering about ur rabbits and i thought they will do some crazy thing. if they do check out my blog 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53989&forum_id=1


----------



## Mariah (May 30, 2011)

Citrus is really not as grumpy as he looks!




Kiwi - pic taken this morning! 

And below is a picture of Kiwi's new exercise pen! My boyfriend and I live in a very small bachelors apt (ground level), so this is a good as it gets for now regarding the size. I know I will have to make it taller but right now shes not a big jumper! And shes only in her exercise pen when my boyfriend and I are in the living room to supervise. Oh, and she does have toys, they just wernt in there when the picture was taken! 

Suggestions, comments welcome!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 30, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## LuellaJean (May 30, 2011)

Welcome! What cute bunnies you have! And I love their names!


----------



## Mariah (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 12, 2011)

Great pictures, such cute bunny's. Looks like a nice exercise pen.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2011)

Your bunnies are adorable. 

Looking forward to more pictures.

Susan


----------

